# Camtasia 8.4 Full Serial - Phần Mềm Render, Tạo Video Tốt Nhất



## Admin (10 Tháng chín 2016)

*Tải phần mềm Camtasia Studio 8.4 full key*, phần mềm chỉnh sửa, cắt ghép, render video, âm thanh chuyên nghiệp và nhỏ gọn.

Những tính năng chính của phần mềm:

Ghi lại thao tác màn hình.
Chỉnh sửa video chuyên nghiệp.
Tạo video từ những file âm thanh, hình ảnh.
Ghép nhiều video với nhau.
Cắt sửa khung hình, chỉnh tốc độ âm thanh và rất nhiều tính năng khác.....
Hướng dẫn crack:
Ngắt mạng internet.
Dùng notepad mở file: C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\hosts
Thêm vào cuối dùng 2 dòng sau và lưu lại:



> 127.0.0.1  activation.cloud.techsmith.com
> 127.0.0.1  oscount.techsmith.com



Đăng ký bằng 1 trong các key sau:



> GCABC-CPCCE-BPMMB-XAJXP-S8F6R
> 
> EA5AC-CLMAM-A8W6W-EZLYM-LM58F
> 
> ...




Link download: https://www.fshare.vn/file/C1W4MIE7GIWO

View attachment 103


----------



## tongdaicloud (7 Tháng năm 2021)

Cảm ơn chủ topic nhiều, cái này rất cần cho làm video


----------



## anhtrang126598 (21 Tháng năm 2021)

cảm ơn chủ thớt


----------



## techmax12 (18 Tháng sáu 2021)

cảm ơn chủ thớt


----------

